# Morrowind "Render creation error "" "



## Mike.D (Mar 24, 2011)

I was feeling nostalgic and decided to install morrowind. Installation goes smoothly but when I go to launch, a small windowed box pops up, it tries to go to full screen, and then crashes. I get an error box stating [sic]:

Render Creation Error. ""

I was just playing oblivion so I know the hardware is adequate. I am running Windows 7 though. Already tried running in a few different compatibility modes with no luck. 

I just tried in windowed mode and it does work that way, but is a bit annoying.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like it's trying to run in a resolution that it cannot. Make a shortcut of Morrowind (not the launcher) and right click and go to properties. In the target box at the end type

```
+szx 800 +szy 600
```
note there is a space after before the code starts. Add _+widescreen_ if you have a widescreen monitor.


----------

